# False information on Specsavers letter.



## AndrewB (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi,
I wonder if anyone else has had this experience:

On 11th March 2021I received my letter from the DVLA dated 2 March 2021, telling me I must attend an appointment with a DVLA approved optician within 4 weeks of the date of the letter. 
The envelope also contained a letter from the Specsavers DVLA team dated 9 March 2021, falsely stating that I had failed to respond to a previous letter. 
I spoke to Will on the number give on the Specsavers letter. He said they put this on their letters even though in my case it was not true. He really was not much concerned. 

As if the process of reapplying for my licence every 3 years was not stressful enough, this sloppy untruth makes it worse. I hope this practice can be stopped. 

I am sure that decisions on licences are sometimes fine. If the applicant has a history of non-response to medical letters it would be detrimental to the application. 

Regards
A


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2021)

If that is true (it goes on all their letters) that is utterly disgusting, as you say.

Presumably you'll send a written complaint about this?


----------



## AndrewB (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi
Yes I have posted a letter of complaint today. 
I hope a post on a forum like this may be more effective. 
Andrew


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2021)

If the forum did have any influence on a commercial company's practices I'd be rather surprised.

We're just a gathering of random UK PWD - we are not DUK themselves - they do represent us where they are able to.  Have you tried ringing their Helpline to report it directly to them?  When they have sufficient evidence to complain to the Gov. then they can and do take things up with them.

The only trouble I've ever had personally was accidentally by ticking the wrong box on the renewal form and did involve my eyesight but absolutely didn't involve another optician than my normal one (D&A at that time) plus having to drive to the local Driving Test Centre to check 'officially' if I could read a car numberplate at whatever the statutory distance is, so he measured it out and asked me to read the no on the back of the silver Citroen C4, when I fell about laughing and said it might be best if I read the two parked either side of MY car to him instead!


----------



## AndrewB (Mar 18, 2021)

I did ring the helpline. It was suggested I post on this board. It is good that a few people are made aware of Specsaver's approach.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Andrew as DVLA appointed specsavers would it not be better to contact DVLA directly and inform them of what has happened and that you wish to complain.  they should be able to point you in the right direction as to whom you should be complaining to.


----------



## AndrewB (Mar 18, 2021)

I understand. I would rather the allegation that I do not respond to medical letter not be presented to the DVLA. They may take Specsavers allegation as fact. Citing COVID as reason for any failures etc.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 18, 2021)

i haven't had any issues with DVLA but have had issues with Specsavers.  what they were advertising wasn't the service what i got i spoke my mind to them and left it at that.


----------



## Lisa72 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi
I had this false letter nearly 3 years ago and specsavers told me not to worry. I also asked why specsavers and not a different Optician's.  The reply was they are cheaper. 

My licence renewal is due November.
I will book an eye test 3 months before then and maybe ask if I can have a field vision test.

I have been renewing my licence every 3 years for the last 20 ish years.  It becomes more of a pain each time.

L


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2021)

That’s quite shocking really. I will feed this back to Diabetes UK and see if it is something they are aware of.


----------



## NotPink (Jul 18, 2021)

DVLA are not answering enquiries at present due to a back log. They are dealing with applications as they come in. My husband sent all his documentation for renewal as he is 70 yrs soon and that was weeks go. They won't answer the phone or emails. 
So, it was reassuring to note that BBC Watchdog intervened to announce that, yes, the DVLA have a backlog due to strikes but unless you have a specific medical request to test for driving fitness you can carry on driving. And your renewal will be sent when eventually processed. 
My husband has never had a plastic drivers license and was upset to relinquish his paper one which has survived since he was 18 yrs. We scanned it and saved for sentimental reasons.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 18, 2021)

@NotPink - my husband was exactly  the same as yours!  He has to renew his every 3 years too since he turned 70, since he opted to keep his C1 licence (ie to drive things in excess of 3500 kgs - our Moho is only 3500 but if we ever needed to carry mobility aids or something we'd most likely need to get it uprated) and anyway, just in case!


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 18, 2021)

NotPink said:


> DVLA are not answering enquiries at present due to a back log. They are dealing with applications as they come in. My husband sent all his documentation for renewal as he is 70 yrs soon and that was weeks go. They won't answer the phone or emails.
> So, it was reassuring to note that BBC Watchdog intervened to announce that, yes, the DVLA have a backlog due to strikes but unless you have a specific medical request to test for driving fitness you can carry on driving. And your renewal will be sent when eventually processed.
> My husband has never had a plastic drivers license and was upset to relinquish his paper one which has survived since he was 18 yrs. We scanned it and saved for sentimental reasons.


I applied for my over 70 licence on line on a wed pm and received the new one in the post on Sat am, I was gobsmacked after reading about the delay people were experiencing. The used my passport photo.


----------



## NotPink (Jul 18, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I applied for my over 70 licence on line on a wed pm and received the new one in the post on Sat am, I was gobsmacked after reading about the delay people were experiencing. The used my passport photo.


Lucky you. Glad you are sorted. My husband has waited several weeks and got worried about his personal documents getting lost so we copied everything.


trophywench said:


> @NotPink - my husband was exactly  the same as yours!  He has to renew his every 3 years too since he turned 70, since he opted to keep his C1 licence (ie to drive things in excess of 3500 kgs - our Moho is only 3500 but if we ever needed to carry mobility aids or something we'd most likely need to get it uprated) and anyway, just in case!


Did not know you could apply to keep the excess 3500kgs as now he is concerned he has lost it cos he did not think to ask. Whoops. Occasionally he has to drive larger vehicles. 
.


----------



## Barfly (Jul 18, 2021)

Online applications will not allow the renewal of many classes.  All that can be renewed online is the basic class b (cars).

I had all sorts of issues when I renewed mine, it was sent back 5 times for "errors".  Once even because I had not enclosed a 'photo when on the same application form it categorically stated no 'photo was required.
In the end I emailed my MP (Conor Burns who whatever his failings and politics is a bloody good constituency MP);  after he contacted the department, my new licence complete with all the extra classes, motorbike, large vehicles etc., arrived in the post 3 days after he spoke to them. 
The DVLA were just being bloody minded because I passed my motorcycle test in Australia and I couldn't find my old Aussie icence.    The Aussies sent an email stating all my classes passed, but that wasn't good enough for the DVLA, no, they had to have a physical certified copy or original document.   To give the Aussies credit, they immediately posted it, and I sent it in.   The DVLA still said it wasn't good enough and returned my application for the 5th time.   That's when I got angry and emailed my MP.
Life nowadays is such a battle with every mortal thing, it didn't used to be like this, what has happened to the world in which we live?


----------



## NotPink (Jul 18, 2021)

Barfly said:


> Online applications will not allow the renewal of many classes.  All that can be renewed online is the basic class b (cars).
> 
> I had all sorts of issues when I renewed mine, it was sent back 5 times for "errors".  Once even because I had not enclosed a 'photo when on the same application form it categorically stated no 'photo was required.
> In the end I emailed my MP (Conor Burns who whatever his failings and politics is a bloody good constituency MP);  after he contacted the department, my new licence complete with all the extra classes, motorbike, large vehicles etc., arrived in the post 3 days after he spoke to them.
> ...


It's about ticking boxes. If the tick dont fit to a pre designed agenda you cant have it. Jobsworth.


----------



## Barfly (Jul 18, 2021)

NotPink said:


> It's about ticking boxes. If the tick dont fit to a pre designed agenda you cant have it. Jobsworth.


No, this was way more than that.   It was sent back 5 times.  That's not a box ticking exercise - that's sheer bloody mindedness.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 18, 2021)

Im Reading a lot of DVLA posts in the last months and it’s pretty scary the hoops that diabetics in the UK have to jump through. In Germany my license is provided by my local council, they only ask to know about any changes to your overall health, usually on the recommendation of your doctor, it is a legal requirement that you do so but you are trusted to do it, you can go to any opticians you choose, my licence is valid until I’m 70 with no renewable requirements unless something major happens to your health. Just shows how much big brother wants to control you lives in the UK,


----------



## NotPink (Jul 18, 2021)

Barfly said:


> No, this was way more than that.   It was sent back 5 times.  That's not a box ticking exercise - that's sheer bloody mindedness.


Agree.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 18, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Im Reading a lot of DVLA posts in the last months and it’s pretty scary the hoops that diabetics in the UK have to jump through. In Germany my license is provided by my local council, they only ask to know about any changes to your overall health, usually on the recommendation of your doctor, it is a legal requirement that you do so but you are trusted to do it, you can go to any opticians you choose, my licence is valid until I’m 70 with no renewable requirements unless something major happens to your health. Just shows how much big brother wants to control you lives in the UK,


I hit 70 in April, applied for my new licence in good time but am still waiting - and then on Friday last I was told to arrange an appointment with the Dr in charge at the surgery despite having no problems with anything to do with driving.
I was puzzled, but the thought 'being bloody minded' does seem to fit the circumstances.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 18, 2021)

It beggars belief @Drummer that without good reason you are forced into seeing a doctor to have approval to get a licence, I was considering a move back to the UK for family reasons but the more I read things like this the less enthusiastic I am. On the whole Germany is a very private country, they trust their People to be honest about important things but otherwise we’re left to our own devices.


----------



## NotPink (Jul 18, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I hit 70 in April, applied for my new licence in good time but am still waiting - and then on Friday last I was told to arrange an appointment with the Dr in charge at the surgery despite having no problems with anything to do with driving.
> I was puzzled, but the thought 'being bloody minded' does seem to fit the circumstances.


Absolutely.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 18, 2021)

Well my licence renewal did not happen as I turned 70 - having renewed it when I was 68, it did not expire until 2021 and since I lost my C1 either at renewal in 2015 or 2018, whenever all us insulin users lost that there was absolutely no change to what I can drive - anything up to 3500 kgs.  @NotPink - for every single person diabetic or not once you reach age 70, your C1 is withdrawn until you take physical steps of obtaining the correct forms and having a medical, to apply to retain the C1.  You can apply to have it reinstated as long as you don't leave it too long - but none of these things can be done online.  Pete was 73 in January so he had to have another medical and submit it and the correct forms by post anyway sometime in October or November - but they weren't on strike then and it only took a few weeks.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 18, 2021)

I must dig out the drivers regulations for Germany, I have an English version that I got a copy of when I was doing the pump training last year, it really would surprise you, from car to C+E licences the responsibility to be correct and in line with the law is completely with you, Im on holiday in sunny lake Garda⛱⛱ this week but I’ll put it up when I get home


----------

